
Rimbaud Draws New Followers to the Hometown He Hated - flannery
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/16/world/europe/france-rimbaud-poetry.html
======
52-6F-62
Lol. "The Jim Morrison of poets". Pretty sure Morrison wanted to be the
"Rimbaud of rock stars".

Anyway been a fan since highschool and wanted to share, though its sort of
tangential, but there's a pretty decent movie about Rimbaud's progression ft.
Leonardo DiCaprio from the mid 90's called _Total Eclipse_. It's worth a watch
if you're a fan.

